# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Esperto Contabile o Commercialista

## Italo 52

Buonasera, vi posto un quesito di un mi caro amico ragioniere. Si è' laureato in Economia Aziendale triennale e vorrebbe iscriversi all'albo dei Dott Comm ma, con quel titolo, può farlo solo per la sez. B degli Esperti Contabili. Mi chiedeva quali fossero le differenze, in termini di capacità professionali, con i Dottori Commercialisti. Mi chiedeva inoltre se poteva, con quel titolo, esercitare e aprire uno studio per tenere la contabilità, per lo più a piccoli imprenditori e srl. Insomma, voleva conoscere il campo d'azione dell'esperto contabile. Ho preferito girare la domanda a Voi, che sicuramente ne sapete più del sottoscritto, vecchio e vicino alla pensione :Frown:  
Buonasera a tutti

----------


## Niccolò

> Buonasera, vi posto un quesito di un mi caro amico ragioniere. Si è' laureato in Economia Aziendale triennale e vorrebbe iscriversi all'albo dei Dott Comm ma, con quel titolo, può farlo solo per la sez. B degli Esperti Contabili. Mi chiedeva quali fossero le differenze, in termini di capacità professionali, con i Dottori Commercialisti. Mi chiedeva inoltre se poteva, con quel titolo, esercitare e aprire uno studio per tenere la contabilità, per lo più a piccoli imprenditori e srl. Insomma, voleva conoscere il campo d'azione dell'esperto contabile. Ho preferito girare la domanda a Voi, che sicuramente ne sapete più del sottoscritto, vecchio e vicino alla pensione 
> Buonasera a tutti

  L'esperto contabile *non* può: iscriversi alla cassa previdenziale dell'ordine, difendere un cliente in commissione tributaria, rivestire il ruolo di sindaco o revisore (questo almeno fino a un anno fa, se poi qualcosa fosse cambiato ringrazio che porterà notizie più fresche).
Potrà tuttavia tenere la contabilità di contribuenti di ogni natura, redigere bilanci, predisporre dichiarativi, interagire con gli enti civili e fiscali, inviare pratiche... 
Se il tuo amico è giovane, gli consiglio di completare il quinquennio universitario e fare quanto necessario per diventare commercialista. Ad oggi, la figura dell'esperto contabile è un ibrido, nato male e cresciuto peggio  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Italo 52

> L'esperto contabile *non* può: iscriversi alla cassa previdenziale dell'ordine, difendere un cliente in commissione tributaria, rivestire il ruolo di sindaco o revisore (questo almeno fino a un anno fa, se poi qualcosa fosse cambiato ringrazio che porterà notizie più fresche).
> Potrà tuttavia tenere la contabilità di contribuenti di ogni natura, redigere bilanci, predisporre dichiarativi, interagire con gli enti civili e fiscali, inviare pratiche... 
> Se il tuo amico è giovane, gli consiglio di completare il quinquennio universitario e fare quanto necessario per diventare commercialista. Ad oggi, la figura dell'esperto contabile è un ibrido, nato male e cresciuto peggio

  Non è giovanissimo, vorrebbe iscriversi all'albo dei Revisori Contabili e a quello dei Commercialisti nella sezione B. Ho capito che l'esperto non è il top, ma comunque non è un titolo professionale "limitante". Inoltre, se accompagnato a quello di Revisore può diventare più "completo". Non lo credi anche tu? 
Un'altra domanda, e questa è per soddisfare una mia curiosità: se un professionista laureato con una triennale, si iscrive nella sezione B, per iscriversi successivamente alla sezione A deve "per forza" riprendere gli studi e conseguire un'ulteriore laurea oppure c'è una via diversa? non so, ad esempio in base all'esperienza maturata, o svolgendo master o corsi professionalizzanti? :Confused:

----------


## RAPTINO

> Non è giovanissimo, vorrebbe iscriversi all'albo dei Revisori Contabili e a quello dei Commercialisti nella sezione B. Ho capito che l'esperto non è il top, ma comunque non è un titolo professionale "limitante". Inoltre, se accompagnato a quello di Revisore può diventare più "completo". Non lo credi anche tu? 
> Un'altra domanda, e questa è per soddisfare una mia curiosità: se un professionista laureato con una triennale, si iscrive nella sezione B, per iscriversi successivamente alla sezione A deve "per forza" riprendere gli studi e conseguire un'ulteriore laurea oppure c'è una via diversa? non so, ad esempio in base all'esperienza maturata, o svolgendo master o corsi professionalizzanti?

  non ci sono vie alternative....deve completare il ciclo di studi (i 2 anni aggiuntivi)
Comunque, alla fine uno deve avere bene idea di cosa vuol fare: 
ho più dii qualche amico dott. che nella pratica fa tutto quello che è inerente alla sfera contabile, ma non va mai in commissione tributaria: in caso di necessità - fortunatamente molto limitata - si rivolge a qualche collega amico perchè si ritiene "arrugginito".
Noi stessi abbiamo seguito i ricorsi irap di un centinaio di clienti passati da altri colleghi solo perchè in studio abbiamo chi si è specializzato in questa materia.........
quindi, che valuti bene cosa vuol fare....

----------


## Niccolò

> non ci sono vie alternative....deve completare il ciclo di studi (i 2 anni aggiuntivi)
> Comunque, alla fine uno deve avere bene idea di cosa vuol fare...

  Confermo tutto. 
Ovviamente, se limita l'attività a tenuta contabile e dichiarativi, non è necessario nessun ulteriore percorso formativo.

----------


## Italo 52

> non ci sono vie alternative....deve completare il ciclo di studi (i 2 anni aggiuntivi)
> Comunque, alla fine uno deve avere bene idea di cosa vuol fare: 
> ho più dii qualche amico dott. che nella pratica fa tutto quello che è inerente alla sfera contabile, ma non va mai in commissione tributaria: in caso di necessità - fortunatamente molto limitata - si rivolge a qualche collega amico perchè si ritiene "arrugginito".
> Noi stessi abbiamo seguito i ricorsi irap di un centinaio di clienti passati da altri colleghi solo perchè in studio abbiamo chi si è specializzato in questa materia.........
> quindi, che valuti bene cosa vuol fare....

  Ho capito. Ma guardate, credo che l'idea sia quella di fare il revisore in qualche ente locale, in qualche comune magari. Per quanto riguarda l'aspetto "esperto contabile", mi ha confidato di voler aprire un piccolo studio, come il mio, e tenere la contabilità agli artigiani, bar, ristoranti, qualche piccolo imprenditore edile e forse ad un paio di srl. Il suo dubbio era sulla possibilità di lavorare con le società, invece vedo che non ci sono problemi in merito. 
Per quanto concerne altro, ovviamente dovrà appoggiarsi a qualche commercialista. Ultima domanda poi vi lascio in pace :Stick Out Tongue: : se uno sostiene l'esame di stato per espoerto contabile dopo aver fatto tirocinio triennale, quando vuole iscriversi alla sezione a deve rifare tirocinio ed esame?

----------


## sera78

> Ad oggi, la figura dell'esperto contabile è un ibrido, nato male e cresciuto peggio

  GRAZIE... nessuno mai mi aveva definita così...  :Mad:  :Mad: 
SIGH...

----------


## Niccolò

> GRAZIE... nessuno mai mi aveva definita così... 
> SIGH...

  Niente di personale, ma è una figura che non è stata dotata di nessuna competenza specifica. Anzi peggio, non gli è stato neanche riconosciuto il diritto di iscriversi ad una cassa professionale pur essendo iscritta nell'ordine. Credo sia un caso unico.

----------


## Niccolò

> se uno sostiene l'esame di stato per espoerto contabile dopo aver fatto tirocinio triennale, quando vuole iscriversi alla sezione a deve rifare tirocinio ed esame?

  Il tirocinio no, ma l'esame sì.

----------


## sera78

Lo so... scherzavo... :Wink: 
Io dico sempre che Noi poveri esperti contabili non siamo nè carne nè pesce...
Io addirittura ho fatto il tirocinio prima della "FUSIONE", ma quando ho terminato il tirocinio non ho fatto in tempo a fare l'esame per "ragioniere commercialista" così mi sono ritrovata in questo LIMBO!
La trovata fantastica è che se volessi passare alla Sez. A, dovrei fare, oltre gli altri 2 anni di studi ed un ulteriore anno di tirocinio, anche gli ESAMI, però solo 2 scritti (uno te lo abbuonano) e l'orale... vedi che Vantaggio!!!!!!!! :Mad:  
Cmq l'ho sempre detto... non ne vale la pena di iscriversi all'albo Sez B:
1- Codice IVA identico ai tributaristi.
2- Iscrizione alla GS dell'INPS.
3- Le credenziali INAIL ed Entratel te le danno ugualmente (solo INPS crea problemi se non sei iscritta in nessun albo).

----------


## Italo 52

> Lo so... scherzavo...
> Io dico sempre che Noi poveri esperti contabili non siamo nè carne nè pesce...
> Io addirittura ho fatto il tirocinio prima della "FUSIONE", ma quando ho terminato il tirocinio non ho fatto in tempo a fare l'esame per "ragioniere commercialista" così mi sono ritrovata in questo LIMBO!
> La trovata fantastica è che se volessi passare alla Sez. A, dovrei fare, oltre gli altri 2 anni di studi ed un ulteriore anno di tirocinio, anche gli ESAMI, però solo 2 scritti (uno te lo abbuonano) e l'orale... vedi che Vantaggio!!!!!!!! 
> Cmq l'ho sempre detto... non ne vale la pena di iscriversi all'albo Sez B:
> 1- Codice IVA identico ai tributaristi.
> 2- Iscrizione alla GS dell'INPS.
> 3- Le credenziali INAIL ed Entratel te le danno ugualmente (solo INPS crea problemi se non sei iscritta in nessun albo).

  Codice IVA identico ai tributaristi  :Confused:  cioè? 
Vedo che l'esperto contabile è poco riconosciuto, eppure è pur sempre una figura professionale. Avrà anche minori competenze, ma da quanto capisco non è così lontano dalla figura del dott comm. Alla fine è limitato solamente, correggetemi se sbaglio, nella rappresentanza davanti alla commissione tributaria e nell'espletamento delle funzioni di sindaco e di curatore fallimentare, mentre può essere liquidatore. Si, diciamo che potevano evitare di sdoppiare l'albo, ma si può dire che a ha dato la possibilità a chi non può fare un percorso di studi universitari almeno quinquennale. Dopo dipende uno cosa vuol fare. Nel caso in discussione, ovvero un piccolo studio per la tenuta della contabilità, la predisposizione di dichiarazioni dei redditi, i 730 credo che possa essere sufficiente il doppio titolo Revisore ed Esp Contabile. Se in futuro volesse diventare Dott Comm studierà ancora e farà l'esame di stato.

----------


## sera78

Il codice ateco da utilizzare è 69.20.13.
Non si può usare nè quello dei ragionieri, nè quello dei commercialisti...

----------


## fabio81

scusate ma se io divento esperto contabile e revisore, perchè non posso fare il sindaco quando il codice civile parla solo di revisori e non di dottori commercialisti?

----------


## MicheleP

Salve, 
sono un esperto contabile nonché revisore dei conti. Vorrei sapere se ad oggi è possibile per me presentare ricorsi in commissione tributaria per difendere i contribuenti nelle controversie con l'agenzia delle entrate, grazie.

----------


## filimare

Buongiorno, sono un praticante iscritto all'ordine di Como e sto valutando se sostenere l'esame da esperto contabile o se conseguire anche la laurea specialistica per poter sostenere l'esame da dottore commercialista. 
So che l'argomento è già stato trattato, ma volevo capire esattamente quali sono le differenze nell'esercizio della professione tra dottore commercialista e quella di esperto contabile con anche l'abilitazione da revisore contabile. 
In particolare vorrei capire due cose: 
- passando l'esame di stato da esperto contabile sono esonerato da quello di revisore e posso iscrivermi nel registro dei revisori contabili? 
- i revisori sono abilitati all'assistenza tecnica presso le commissioni tributarie? leggendo in rete ho trovato chi dice di sì e chi di no.

----------


## DottDP

> scusate ma se io divento esperto contabile e revisore, perchè non posso fare il sindaco quando il codice civile parla solo di revisori e non di dottori commercialisti?

  ma in realtà la legge dice che essere revisore è condizione sufficiente per essere nominato sindaco, anche di una spa.
rispondendo invece a filimare,  

> passando l'esame di stato da esperto contabile sono esonerato da quello di revisore e posso iscrivermi nel registro dei revisori contabili?

  mi trovo nella tua stessa situazione (io sono in provincia di Monza). E' bene mettere in chiaro una cosa: sei anche iscritto all'Albo dei tirocinanti Revisori? Perchè se sei iscritto anche come praticante revisore allora passando l'Esame di Stato come Esperto Contabile diventi anche Revisore. Se non sei iscritto come Revisore tirocinante invece diventi solo Esperto Contabile. 
Per quanto riguarda le differenze di ruoli tra Dottore Commercialista ed esperto Contabile, credo che nemmeno chi ha inventato questa distinzione sappia quali siano...a me viene solo in mente una cosa: una volta esisteva la distinzione tra Dottore Commercialista e Ragioniere Commercialista. Poi si sono resi conto che tra le due figure, nei fatti, non esisteva alcuna differenza dal punto di vista professionale, quindi decisero di accorparle in un unico albo.

----------


## esperto

salve a tutti, sono nuovo di questo forum.
anche io come molti di voi mi chiedo quali competenze vengano attribuite agli esperti contabili.
nella speranza di una discussione proficua, vorrei analizzare con voi alcuni riferimenti normativi, primi fra tutti ovviamente il d.lgs 139/2005.
art.1 recita che è riconosciuta "competenza tecnica" agli iscritti nella sez. A dell'albo ecc. ecc. e competenza tecnica agli iscritti nella sez. B ecc. ecc. specificando infine al co. 5 che l'elencazione non pregiudica altre attività ad essi attribuiti dalla legge o dai regolamenti.
Quindi in primo luogo una specifica competenza tecnica attribuita ai professionisti  iscritti nella sez. A, dovuta io credo, al completamento del ciclo di studi, non significa che anche i professionisti iscritti nella sez. B non possiedano tali competenze tecniche, vedi ad esempio il punto b) sulle valutazioni il punto g) :Big Grin:  il punto h) il punto l), m), n), o) e p). Quale legge impedisce ad un esperto contabile di valutare unazienda al fine ad esempio di una fusione? Io non ne ho ancora trovata una. E così si può dire per gli altri punti che ho elencato. 
Il mio vero interesse tuttavia è suscitato da due norme in particolare, mi riferisco al D.lgs. 5/2006 (rivisto e corretto dal d.lgs. 169/2007) ed il d.lgs.546/1992.
La prima all'art. 25 recita che possono essere chiamati a svolgere la funzione di curatore avvocati, dottori commercialisti, ragionieri e ragionieri commercialisti. Pertanto il riferimento fatto ai ragionieri ed alla luce dell'art. 78 co.1 e 2 del d.lgs 139/2005 (precedente al d.lgs. 5/2006) si riferisce a coloro i quali abbiano conseguito un diploma di ragioneria ed, ancorché non abilitati, svolgano attività professionale di tipo contabile-ragionieristico. consultate i manuali cesi o frizzera24ore sul nuovo fallimento. risulta pacifico che in questo caso non ci sia spazio ad equivoci, pertanto l'esperto contabile (professionista iscritto all'albo, requisito che dimostra l'esercizio dellattività professionale) ragioniere, può iscriversi nell'albo tenuto dai tribunali fallimentari. Inoltre leggendo il punto c) anche colui il quale abbia svolto attività di controllo in una società per azioni, può essere nominato curatore, quindi il revisore o altri soggetti senza alcuna abilitazione professionale, infatti a seconda del sistema di gestione adottato dalla società il controllo può essere esercitato dal collegio sindacale, dal comitato per il controllo di gestione o dal consiglio di sorveglianza, che abbiano dimostrato doti di adeguate capacità imprenditoriali,e che non siano stati dichiarati falliti negli ultimi 10 anni, inoltre non spettando più al tribunale ai sensi dellabrogato co. 2 specificare caratteristiche e attitudini del curatore, che vengono pertanto rese in autocertificazione (immagino) a meno di una verifica, chiunque può svolgere tale attività..  
Secondo riferimento, il processo tributario, domanda che capita sovente agli esami di stato per l'accesso alla sezione B.qui la cosa si fa più complicata anche perché gli esperti-revisori legali in quanto tali, alla luce di diverse interrogazioni parlamentari dovrebbero poter svolgere assistenza tecnica dinanzi alle commissioni prov. e reg. fermo restando l'esclusiva degli avvocati per la Cass. 
anche in questo caso mi sono documentato sui vari manuali cesi, frizzera, ecc.. e nutro ancora dei dubbi, in particolare per i richiami fatti dall'art. 78 d.lgs. 139/2005, infatti l'art. 12 del decreto 546/92 prevede che possono svolgere assistenza tecnica avvocati, dott. comm. rag. e periti commerciali nonché i consulenti del lavoro. Pertanto il richiamo fatto ai consulenti del lavoro significa che lesperto contabile che abbia fatto la relativa domanda alle competenti direzioni provinciali lavoro, possa svolgere assistenza tecnica dinanzi la commissione? 
Spero di avere suscitato lattenzione di alcuni di voi, e spero vogliate rispondermi, si badi i miei quesiti sono volti esclusivamente al fine di svolgere al meglio la professione garantendo ai clienti un servizio chiaro ed il più completo possibile. (che poi in uno studio commerciale non devono mai mancare un avvocato ed un consulente del lavoro è un altro discorso  :Cool: )

----------


## jeje

> non ci sono vie alternative....deve completare il ciclo di studi (i 2 anni aggiuntivi)
> Comunque, alla fine uno deve avere bene idea di cosa vuol fare: 
> ho più dii qualche amico dott. che nella pratica fa tutto quello che è inerente alla sfera contabile, ma non va mai in commissione tributaria: in caso di necessità - fortunatamente molto limitata - si rivolge a qualche collega amico perchè si ritiene "arrugginito".
> Noi stessi abbiamo seguito i ricorsi irap di un centinaio di clienti passati da altri colleghi solo perchè in studio abbiamo chi si è specializzato in questa materia.........
> quindi, che valuti bene cosa vuol fare....

  Ciao mi potete aiutare????Mi sto iscrivendo all'albo degli esperti contabili...vorrei sapere dopo i 18 mesi di pratica se uno non dovesse fare subito l'esame di stato pago ogni anno la quota annuale o come funziona con i pagamenti???? Qualcuno me lo può speigare? Grazie

----------


## oriana82

buonasera a tutti...volevo chiederei c'è qualcuno di voi che ha sostenuto o deve sostenere l'esame da esperto contabile a salerno o presso qualche altra sede?vi ringrazio in anticipo...

----------


## tributarista_

> buonasera a tutti...volevo chiederei c'è qualcuno di voi che ha sostenuto o deve sostenere l'esame da esperto contabile a salerno o presso qualche altra sede?vi ringrazio in anticipo...

  Ma iscriviti a qualche associazione di tributaristi, tanto puoi fare le stesse cose e sulla targa è di gran lunga meglio scrivere "tributarista". Non perdere tempo per entrare dove ti considerano "inferiore"!
Ma nessuno si chiede come mai quei ragionieri che all'università non ci sono mai andati stanno nella sezione A? La discriminante è il titolo di studio o la difesa della "torta"?

----------

